# Yonkers N Y Med



## #1twin (Sep 30, 2008)

I dug up this badly cracked med on a Biloxi dig. It appears to read in script on both sides HIMUBELUIDS. The base reads THE PALISADE M. F. G. CO. YONKERS, N.Y.   Anyone know anything about this one? Is it a keeper even though it is badly cracked ? I know the picture is not that great. Sorry! Thanks for any replies,  Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2008)

They seem to be late 19th cent. chemical/drug bottles. There was a whole line of them...
  Borolyptol THE PALISADE MFG. CO.  YONKERS, N.Y.
 KOLA CARDINETTE THE PALISADE MFG CO YONKERS NEW YORK
 etc...
 Yours is a new one on me.
 Not all that sought after in general I'm afraid.


----------



## #1twin (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Matt. I knew I could count on you with this one[] I really like my meds. I posted a new Display of them in the display forum. 
 Thanks again,  Marvin


----------



## vivo (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi. Here goes for my first post on this forum.

 The Script style embossing on the side Reads "*Hemaboloids*". 

 I have seen at least two styles of this bottle, one with a thin sort of pedestal on the base (similar to some Panopepton bottles) and one - yours - apparently without. Contemporary turn of the century advertising cards stated:
_*"A Rational Blood Enricher"*_​*Hemaboloids *​*Contains*​*In a palatable form, *​*the various iron-bearing nu-*​*cleo**albumins, reinforced by*​* bone marrow extract, Beef*​* peptones and antiseptically*​* treated with nuclein.*​*Creates:*​*Hemoglobin, Lecithin, proteids and nuclein*​*in all anaemic conditions.*​*Send for samples and Hospital reports:*​*The Pallisade Mfg. Co., Yonkers, New York.*​ Printed text on a wooden crate, I have seen, states that this product was also available "_*Arseniated with Strychnia*_" in 12 oz bottles.. Apparently Kill or Cure, really meant something back then..[:-]

 Located in the UK, I have been quietly researching beef/meat extracts (in glass) for a couple of years and have come across this 'tonic/cure'product a couple of times on auction sites. I trust this information is helpful.


----------



## #1twin (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for the info. Good luck digging.  Thanks,  Marvin


----------

